# World's first 2k phone ------ 515ppi



## Saransh verma (Nov 5, 2013)

> Vivo's upcoming Xplay 3S will probably be the first phone with 2560x1440 pixels display, and the company put that panel under the microscope recently to showcase just how much smoother everything looks even compared to the Full HD phone displays of today.
> 
> Now we have a picture of the eventual Vivo Xplay 3S chassis snapped in the wild, which shows a metallic looking frame, and a fairly large body dressed up in white. The source claims the back is Gorilla Glass 3, hinting at a unibody design, and sealed large 3400 mAh battery to power the resolute display. The rest of the specs are said to be a 2.3 GHz Snapdragon 800, 13 MP rear and 5 MP front-facing camera.
> 
> As for release date - Vivo hasn't shared anything officially, but there are wild guesses, ranging from this week to next month. In any case the Xplay 3S launch is not far away, and it might as well become the first handset to break the 500ppi barrier.



*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/99933-thumb/vivo-xplay-3s.jpg

--> SOURCE <--


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 5, 2013)

For a moment I though its cost is 2k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

^ me too


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

I expected a sapphire crystal display along with a bigger battery . anyway, the race for 2k has started , who is next ??


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> For a moment I though its cost is 2k



Me 2,And I was like Is OP high?


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

For a phone less than 5 inch there is no use of such resolution, to get the difference you need to have microscope for the phone


----------



## sushovan (Nov 5, 2013)

Vivo isnt the only one (and probably is the 2nd in this race  ) Gionee Elife E7 with 2k display could cost $540 : Gizchina.com


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> For a phone less than 5 inch there is no use of such resolution, to get the difference you need to have microscope for the phone



My microscope is ready !


----------



## Saransh verma (Nov 5, 2013)

Micromax should bring this technology in thier Phones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2013)

why can't laptop vendors introduce 15-17 inch FHD screens let alone 2k resolution in 50k budget laptops  ?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> why can't laptop vendors introduce 15-17 inch FHD screens let alone 2k resolution in 50k budget laptops  ?


Definitely . A 15"incher with 768p resolution sucks , specially when you pay the price of a mainstream device but get uber poor quality displays ruining the overall experience.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 6, 2013)

At first I thought, _World's First (priced at)*2k* phone------(offering display resolution)*515ppi*_ 

Pehla guess toh seedha MMX par gaya... dishum ! The RGV of Indian Mobile Industry


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Definitely . A 15"incher with 768p resolution sucks , specially when you pay the price of a mainstream device but get uber poor quality displays ruining the overall experience.



super agree, its more of a shame, if phones can do it, laptops can as well.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thats a Great size but dude the 2K is confusing i was about to jump thinking that phone cost 2k man its awesome news and the title is a Shocker.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 6, 2013)

They always try to dump their crippled down version of laptops screen. Don't know why the laptop manufacturers do not take Indian market seriously.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 6, 2013)

Not only laptops. It applies all electronics goods.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ me too



me too...
OP should mention 2k resolution in title


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 6, 2013)

Even 1080p is overkill in a smartphone let alone 1440p.


----------



## funskar (Nov 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> why can't laptop vendors introduce 15-17 inch FHD screens let alone 2k resolution in 50k budget laptops  ?


+1 

Even shitty mmx crap 20k phones now days r 1080p n a samshit 20k crap grand 720p.
And 15" 30-50k laptops sucks with 768p


----------



## Saransh verma (Nov 6, 2013)

515ppi phone Vivo Xplay 3S coming with a fingerprint scanner as well ... ??????
Also a Snapdragon 800 chipset, 3GB of RAM, 5MP front / /13MP rear cameras and a Big 3000 mAh cell.

Source


----------

